# Red / White & Blue Rag Quilt (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the latest rag quilt I made, I just went to the laundromat Monday night to wash it. 








As you can see I did a little machine embroidery on it and even put a label on the back. The picture isn't all that clear, I am not sure what is going on with that.











bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice - but I want to know what the designs are on the white blocks.

Is this a keeper or a present for luck person?

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Angie, 
I came back and put a pic of the label, one of these days I am going to learn how to post more than one pic at a time.
I did some machine embroidery on the white blocks, I did some flowers in red and some hearts in blue.
I am planning on keeping this one. I need it for when the Grandkids come !!
bopeep


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

VERY nice, and good idea for the embroidery and the labeling.

And GOOOD that you are keeping it for your house.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job! I really like it.


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice!  I really like your embroidery and color selections... nothing like getting cozy with a rag quilt!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute! Did you do the embroidery through all 3 layers, or prior to cutting the squares out?


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Oh, I sure like your quilt. Red, white, and blue. one of my favorites. thanks for showing it. Inspirational for those of us with spring fever. 
Margo


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Just beautiful and I love the red,white and blue....


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

very very pretty, you better hold on to it tight though... once someone comes and sees it it'll will be growing legs and walking... I know I would be begging for it. very nice work.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Everybody !!
CJ, I did the embroidery before cutting the squares, I think it gives it a more finished look. 
I love red, white and blue too.
bopeep


----------

